# Spare tire subwoofer



## Phrozen99 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello, I am leasing a 2012 cruze eco, and decided I want to keep her. The first thing I'm doing is adding a sub woofer. I thought it would be cool to create an small enclosure/cover over the pit where the spare tire would go. I just want a little more bass, one 12" should suffice. I ordered most of the parts, and it all should be here Friday. 

Here is my initial design. I created it today and it fits like a glove! My question is, does anyone know where I can get the trunk carpet? The whole point of this is so that it looked clean, and I need the carpet to match!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Go to parts-express.com and order the cabinet fabric, latex backed.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

^

You are looking at the king of the jungle now. I know you got the good feeling.


----------



## Phrozen99 (Apr 9, 2014)

Here are some updates!


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Pretty neat idea. What Subwoofer are you going to use? Where is your Amplifier going to go?
You are going to need a bunch of deadening too, the Trunk Lid hinges and bars are going to rattle like crazy as well as the Exhaust shields under the car. 
A little bit of Foam Weather stripping from Home Depot will be a big help too for the License plate.


----------



## Phrozen99 (Apr 9, 2014)

I ordered Rockford Fosgate Rockford Fosgate R2SD2-12, which is low profile. Nice and cheap just to see if this will work out or not. I am going to fix the rattle easily, right under the pit is a welded nut that holds a strap for the tire inflation kit. I'm going to run a bolt from the top board, to this bolt and it'll be secure.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Are you going to glass the back side of the enclosure or build it with mdf


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

hificruzer226 said:


> Are you going to glass the back side of the enclosure or build it with mdf


Would not the back side be the wheel well ?


----------



## Phrozen99 (Apr 9, 2014)

I used mdf. And yes the back is just the wheel well.


----------



## Phrozen99 (Apr 9, 2014)

Finished product:


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Nice job man, looks good!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## benzo90 (Feb 26, 2014)

that's pretty legit! any videos of it thumpin?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice job, do you plan on putting a grill over it?


----------



## Phrozen99 (Apr 9, 2014)

I'll try to get a video up soon, and yes, I need a grate. I take several road trips a year, and I don't want to break the sub.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

You tying into factory HU or do you have an aftetmarket?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Phrozen99 said:


> I'll try to get a video up soon, and yes, I need a grate. I take several road trips a year, and I don't want to break the sub.


Good, good lol.


----------

